# polish with long play time



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

hi as title im looking for new products and top of my list is a polish with a long play time as i like to take my time and do it right once and not have to do it twice any sugestions would be great but a polish with a nicer finish is better for me and thanks to all who suggest any products


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Take a look at xpert polishes. King of work times right there!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

3m ultrafina se, you will be there all day lol


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Many polishes can have their work time extended with a spritz of water.

If your paint is not ultra hard, Optimum polishes have a very long work time, as long as you keep the pad clean you can just spend all day on a section

A possible alternative to a long work time could be a DAT polish i.e. Menzerna whereby you just keep working until the polish starts to dry up, at which point you are ready for the next lighter polish


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

yes it is rock hard paint smartcar mercedes paint harder than the hills


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Take a look at xpert polishes. King of work times right there!


No denying that, I like to take my time also, but these are something else


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

It sounds like you need to try Optimum's polishes and compounds. They're SMAT polishes, so the same techniques you would normally use with the Megs twins still apply, but the lubricants they use will keep working all day long. Very lovely to use (Especially OP-II; this polish is a real sweetheart for me, as I can finish down very nicely on a crimson HT pad, or bump it up and remove RIDS on soft-moderate paint with a cyan HT pad.), extremely progressive, and because they use non-diminishing abrasives YOU decide when it's time to stop cutting and start finishing. For rock hard paint you'll probably need Compound II, and Polish-II; on REALLY hard paint Finish Polish II would have little effect, though if you're splashing out for the rest of them it doesn't hurt to try. A feature you'll like is the fact that the lubricant film is clear, so you can visually observe the correction rate.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk

P.S. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Shouldn't a non diminishing abrasive product have an infinite work time?

Learning a lot about this stuff lately, it's good reading 

I've used ultrafina which have me plenty of comfortable machine time which I liked, however I'm unsure about FC+ bit scared it will dry out quick?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

FC+ on a pad with a couple of dabs of ultrafina will extend the work time giving you the best of both


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Azonto said:


> FC+ on a pad with a couple of dabs of ultrafina will extend the work time giving you the best of both


Yea that's what I've been taught to do to stop the dusting issue. But will it not affect the level of cut also?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Shouldn't a non diminishing abrasive product have an infinite work time?
> 
> Learning a lot about this stuff lately, it's good reading
> 
> I've used ultrafina which have me plenty of comfortable machine time which I liked, however I'm unsure about FC+ bit scared it will dry out quick?


No, there is more to a polish than it's abrasive, just cause the abrasive is ontinuous, the carriers and lubricants will run out or dry out, the pad will absorb them, fling them etc etc. It does give the flexibility to play though and extend them as you see fit where possible, definitely adds a new dimension


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

where do the abrasives go when the carriers and other ingredients dry out or evaporate?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> where do the abrasives go when the carriers and other ingredients dry out or evaporate?


Within the pad. That's why some use a spritz of water, to rejuvenate the polish within the pad and further the work time. It's this (along with the clear coat that you are removing from the car) that clogs pads and needs spurring o aid in polishing


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info mate  much appreciated


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

The Autosmart evo range can be worked for ages.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

thats very true thats what im using at the moment just wondered if there was a polish with a longer play time out there


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Wolf's WP-1N the Jeweller.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Xpert 1500, Optimum polishes, Menzernas finishing polishes and etc. I, myself, are doing the opposite - I am looking for short working polishes who don't need 3-5 minutes per 40*40 cm area of paint to polish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Porta said:


> Xpert 1500, Optimum polishes, Menzernas finishing polishes and etc. I, myself, are doing the opposite - I am looking for short working polishes who don't need 3-5 minutes per 40*40 cm area of paint to polish.


S17 or fixer for the win :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

stangalang said:


> S17 or fixer for the win :thumb:


S17 is nice. I did not like the Fixer but it was a beta batch so I don't have any experience with the final edition.

I got my self a new polish today who I have very high expectations on: Sonax perfect finish. A polish who is fast working ~1 minute with nice cut and a superb gloss; works on very soft paints as well.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

nicely said porta. Would say however that cycling the products through is good
Xpert is very forgiving - wide bandwidth. 

Though do not spray water while your using it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Porta said:


> S17 is nice. I did not like the Fixer but it was a beta batch so I don't have any experience with the final edition.
> 
> I got my self a new polish today who I have very high expectations on: Sonax perfect finish. A polish who is fast working ~1 minute with nice cut and a superb gloss; works on very soft paints as well.


That sounds very interesting, will you keep usmposted with your findings mate :thumb:


----------

